# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Оцените текст. Может кому то понравится.

## aigul

Рискнула выставить текст.Мой текст может  наивный и простой, это ведь только проба пера. Но надеюсь , что кому то понравится.

Дышать с тобою воздухом одним,
Сквозь расстоянье голос сохранить.
Сейчас ты стал далёким и чужим,
Не позволяя хоть на миг забыть.

Припев: Я хочу быть с тобой!
             Расскажите дожди,
             Расскажите ему,
             Что кричу "Подожди!"

             Я хочу быть с тобой!
             Одинокий рассвет
             Не хочу! Без тебя
             Знаешь меркнет мой свет.

С тобой по краю пропасти пойду,
Пусть даже от меня ты далеко
Среди немой толпы тебя найду
Я знаю, я услышу, что люблю.

----------


## PAN

Ещё...

----------


## aigul

> Ещё...


Это положительная оценка? Или...? Если понравилось то поработаю ещё

----------


## smychok

Конечно положительная - выкладывай ещё!!!

----------


## smychok

Прошу прощения - почему-то не пропечатались 2 буквы и получилось не очень хорошо - не успел отменить посыл!!!!!!
Выкладывай - ТЕ ещё!!!

----------


## dAnte

Хорошо! Но мало))

----------


## aigul

Спасибо! Значит будет ещё! Да кстати, ТЕ можно и не печатать:smile:

----------


## smychok

Огромное спасибо!!!
Ну таки и где же ещё???

----------


## smychok

А работать вместе - не вопрос!!!
Вот только немножко со своим разгреБстись))))

----------


## aigul

Я буду только рада если из моего текста , что то получится.Ну а что бы было ещё , надо написать. У меня в есть стихи, но я думаю  они не подойдут для песни. :smile:

----------


## Лев

*aigul*,
 В стихе не хватает первого куплета - песня, это маленькое повествование. А у тебя начинается из ничего...

----------


## smychok

Лев, на мой взгляд здесь 2 пути:
-первый - тот который говорите вы, но не потому что не хватает поэтического текста, а потому что куплет меньше припева - сама идея хороша, но для куплета (лично мне не хватает ещё одного столбика)
- Но есть и другой вариант: я бы поменял по структуре - припев сделать как куплет, куплет становится припевом!!! Т.е. будет два разных припева, но придётся всёравно дописать ещё один куплет!!! И тогда всё сходится и по смыслу и по логике!!! Можно будет выстроить небольшой сюжет!!! Лев, что вы думаете???

----------


## Лев

> всё сходится и по смыслу и по логике!!! Можно будет выстроить небольшой сюжет!!! Лев, что вы думаете???


Что нам стоит дом построить, но автор ещё не умер...

----------


## smychok

Я , обычно, так в тему не пишу, а беру и сам дописываю))
Просто на форуме стало совсем безлюдно и я решил хоть немножко подискутировать, да и автору положительный опыт работы с музыкантами!!!

----------


## aigul

Эй! А меня спросили!Вообще- то я не против дополнить куплет!:smile: Но структуру думаю менять не стоит. Как думаете? И начинется он о том, что воздухом одим дышать я буду только с ним!Но мнение музыканта для меня важно. Если нужно расширить значит сделаем!

----------


## aigul

Ну попытка номер два!:smile: Я немного переделала текстик. Может так лучше?

Закроешь дверь, растаяв в темноте,
И тихо грусть я ночью позвала
Я без тебя дрожащей пустоте
Свою любовь и нежность отдала.

Дышать с тобою воздухом одним,
Сквозь расстоянье голос сохранить.
Сейчас ты стал далёким и чужим,
Не позволяя хоть на миг забыть.

Припев: Я хочу быть с тобой!
Расскажите дожди,
Расскажите ему,
Что кричу "Подожди!"

Я хочу быть с тобой!
Одинокий рассвет
Не хочу! Без тебя
Знаешь меркнет мой свет.

Зачем молчала о любви своей!
Она теперь из леденящих слов.
Прости, не стала я судьбой твоей.
И сколько ж  было сожжено мостов

С тобой по краю пропасти пойду,
Пусть даже от меня ты далеко
Среди немой толпы тебя найду
Я знаю, я услышу, что люблю.

----------


## Лев

*aigul*,
В последних строчках 1го и последнего куплета рифма где?

----------


## smychok

aigul:
Предлагаю ход конем: у меня есть кой какие наброски (по крайней мере сейчас)
Если успею что-то до выходных - постараюсь показать,а если нет, то нет - я не часто езжу домой и соответственно имею мало времени для работы)
(но мне всё равно предпочтительней наоборот)
 Свои скобки могу обосновать!!!
Всё дело в том, что если взять за основу припев и начать в медленном темпе (песня же лирическая ), то если куплет(а в моём понимании припев ) размер порезать пополам, то получится как бы разгон и припев , на фоне куплета, будет выделяться ярче и, соответственно, будет сразу бросаться в "уши"(чисто психологический ход) и больше вариантов того, что она будет замечена!!! Куплет должен быть запоминающимся, а не запев, иначе получится спад!!! Просто советую прочитать (свой) текст в одном темпе, и вы заметите что в вашем куплете единица слога мельче!!!
Но, опять же, я смотрю со своей колокольни и вижу с той точки, с которой подходил бы я!!! Так что это мнение абсолютно субъективное!!!
А вообще хочу сказать, что лично мне, с текстом работать легко :Ok:

----------


## smychok

> aigul,
> В последних строчках 1го и последнего куплета рифма где?


Конечно можно это и обойти, но всё же соглашус со Львом!!! Проще поменять строчку, чем сделать подводку!!!

----------


## aigul

Лев. Я не пойму ну о последних строчках последнего куплета я согласна, но с первым помоему всё нормально.:rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

Ну и насчёт единицы слога в припеве, что она мельче я согласна. Я её специально так сделала,хотела чтобы он была экспрессивней и ярче. А  разрезать куплет я просто не пойму как? можно поподробнее?

----------


## Лев

> Лев. Я не пойму ну о последних строчках последнего куплета я согласна, но с первым помоему всё нормально


Согласен...

----------


## smychok

Эт чисто по музыкальному материалу:smile: 
Музыкальный размер(вот так вот - не только поэтический - чередование сильных и слабых долей)!!!!
 Но каждый делает по своему - здесь можно и наоборот, но одно точно - темпоритм куплета и припева будет разным!!!

----------


## Лев

> темпоритм куплета и припева


...будет разным. Согласен, осталось песню написать.

----------


## aigul

Ну попытка номер три!:smile:  

Закроешь дверь, растаяв в темноте,
И тихо грусть я ночью позвала
Я без тебя дрожащей пустоте
Свою любовь и нежность отдала.

Дышать с тобою воздухом одним,
Сквозь расстоянье голос сохранить.
Сейчас ты стал далёким и чужим,
Не позволяя хоть на миг забыть.

Припев: Я хочу быть с тобой!
Расскажите дожди,
Расскажите ему,
Что кричу "Подожди!"

Я хочу быть с тобой!
Одинокий рассвет
Не хочу! Без тебя
Знаешь меркнет мой свет.

Зачем молчала о любви своей!
Она теперь из леденящих слов.
Прости, не стала я судьбой твоей.
И сколько ж было сожжено мостов

С тобой по краю пропасти пойду,
В глазах твоих читаю "Не зови!"
Среди немой толпы тебя найду
И о твоей услышу я любви

Да все таки как же порезать куплет и сделать его припевом?:smile:

----------


## aigul

Ну теперь я думаю надо поработать ещё над чем нибудь новеньким?:smile: Да и пожалуйста не надо называть меня на вы!

----------


## PAN

> ещё над чем нибудь новеньким?


 :Aga:  ...



> не надо называть меня на вы!


 :flower:  ...

----------


## Лев

> Да все таки как же порезать куплет и сделать его припевом?


Резать уже ничего не надо, я похоже у же "запал" - может что-то родится...

----------


## aigul

Лев ,я  буду очень рада, если что-то родится!:smile:

----------


## Лев

*aigul*,
 Сделал черновик песни. Оставь мыло в личке - вышлю послушать.

----------


## smychok

Я смотрю вариант уже есть))

----------


## Лев

*smychok*,
Да вот, с утречка работа пошла и что-то получилось. Осталось послать
на одобрям-с или...

----------


## smychok

А мона и мне???
Адрес в сообщении!!!

----------


## aigul

Лев! Конечно послать! Я очень очень хочу услышать!:smile: Мой адрес aigul@megabit.com.ua

----------


## smychok

Лев, спасибо!!! Прослушал - неплохо!!! 
Я там могу себе представить женский голос - думаю будет всё пучком!!!
Но, как я и догадывался,  мы немного разными путями подходим))))

----------


## Лев

> Но, как я и догадывался, мы немного разными путями подходим))))


Каждый слышит свою музыку, бывают совпадения мелодические настолько, что авторов обвиняют в плагиате(плагиаты бывают чаще, чем совпадения). На один и тот-же текст Пушкина - "Я вас любил", написано 
несколько романсов. Самые известные графа Шереметева и Даргомыжского, но ярче - Шереметев.

----------


## smychok

> но ярче - Шереметев.


)))))))))



> Каждый слышит свою музыку


Поспорить ну ника не могу!!! Я даже могу больше добавит: Одно дело песню написать, а другое дело её аранжировать!!!!!!
У меня на несколько моих песен есть по 2 , по 3, и даже по 4-е варианта(только одна)!!!
1-й мой!!
2-й аранжировщика
3-й другого аранжировщика
4-й наконе-то то, что хотелось бы!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
И при всём при этом общего у них нет совсем ничего!!!!!!!
Это 4 совершенно различных песни, отличающихся стилем,формой и даже порой текстом и даже имеющие разный подтекст при том же тексте!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Лев

> Это 4 совершенно различных песни, отличающихся стилем,формой и даже порой текстом и даже имеющие разный подтекст при том же тексте!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ещё раз подтверждает знаменитые слова М.И. Глинки - " Музыку создаёт народ, а мы, композиторы, её аранжируем".

----------


## smychok

> Музыку создаёт народ, а мы, композиторы, её аранжируем".


Браво!!!!

----------


## aigul

*smychok*,
 А что хочешь аранжировочку сделать?

----------


## smychok

Я не аранжировщик, да и песни свои пишу не конвеерно, а пытаюсь делать минимум штампов!!! Я могу сделать только на уровне хорошей демки!!! У меня даже нет миди клавы - я всё вношу по одной нотке - из-за чего у меня уходит очень много времени!!!!

----------


## LINSLI

> Я не аранжировщик, да и песни свои пишу не конвеерно, а пытаюсь делать минимум штампов!!! Я могу сделать только на уровне хорошей демки!!! У меня даже нет миди клавы - я всё вношу по одной нотке - из-за чего у меня уходит очень много времени!!!!


smychok, у меня такая же фигня.Хотелось бы послушать что нибудь из твоего и как у тебя получается и в двух словах как этот процесс происходит.

----------


## smychok

LINSLI 



> Хотелось бы послушать что нибудь из твоего и как у тебя получается и в двух словах как этот процесс происходит.


А я уже как-то выставлял пару вещей в своей теме, но потом здесь запретили аудио!!!
 Если есть желание послушать - на теме у д`анте висит ссылка - я ему подарок на свадьбу делал!!! Там достаточно подробно описаны проблемы с которыми столкнулся - сделал за несколько часов на чужом компе!!!

Вкаратце - для совсем быстрого демо - работаю во фрукте(только саму фанеру, а голос всёравно в нюэндо!!!), а если серьёзней - только продукция штеинбергоф (нуэндо или на крайняк кубик) А дальше - дело техники!!! Хотя у меня даже миди клавы нет - я всё "пальцем" вношу!!! 
 Желательно мало мальски серьёзная карта.
 Я просто не понимаю, что тебя конкретно интерисует???

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*aigul*,

Приветик!
Вот, забрела почитать, мне понравился твой текст. Красиво.
Была на первой страничке, где всё начиналось, что не хватает первого куплета. И как всегда, (даже непроизвольно руки застучали по клавиатуре). Есть у меня такое ( посмотреть, что бы у меня получилось).
Знаешь почему решила написать?:)) Я дописала 2 первых куплета, не читая твои второй, и третий варианты, и у нас с тобой одинаковая идея оказалась (ДВЕРЬ)...странно... у меня тоже именно про дверь мысль родилась. А когда прочла твой, второй вариант, улыбнулась.
Не хотела вообще выкладывать, но потом подумала... просто так, для подтверждения, что один и тот же текст, разных людей, привёл к одной мысли.:)))) 
И ещё, то что (Лев) говорил - нет рифмы во втором куплете, немного изменила вторую, и четвёртую строчки. 
Вот что у меня получилось)))
Прочитать, и забыть:)))

Я хочу быть с тобой

Живу одной надеждою теперь
Что снова повстречаемся с тобой
И ты придёшь, откроешь эту дверь
И будешь ты навеки, только мой

Увижу вновь, любимые глаза
И губы - что-то шепчут мне они
Слова, что ты ещё мне не сказал
Но, знаю - для меня ты их хранил

Припев: Я хочу быть с тобой!
Расскажите дожди,
Расскажите ему,
Что кричу "Подожди!"

Я хочу быть с тобой!
Одинокий рассвет
Не хочу! Без тебя
Знаешь меркнет мой свет.


Дышать с тобою воздухом одним,
Сквозь расстоянье голос сохранить.
Сейчас ты стал далёким и чужим,
Не позволяя хоть на миг забыть.

С тобой по краю пропасти пойду,
Пусть даже ты сейчас в чужом краю
Среди немой толпы тебя найду
Я верю, ты узнаешь, что люблю.

Припев: Я хочу быть с тобой!
Расскажите дожди,
Расскажите ему,
Что кричу "Подожди!"

Я хочу быть с тобой!
Одинокий рассвет
Не хочу! Без тебя
Знаешь меркнет мой свет.

----------


## smychok

Приветик , Танюшка))))
Откуда в тебе столько творческой энергии???
А у меня проблемка - у меня не открывается минус-фанера(((
Вчера переустановил винду и мне выдаёт ошибку 403 и не открывает даже главной!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> А у меня проблемка - у меня не открывается минус-фанера(((
> Вчера переустановил винду и мне выдаёт ошибку 403 и не открывает даже главной!!!


Нефига себе..... а почему???????????????
блин..... с какого браузера работаешь?
Саш, я написала только что, на эти,  что тут выложила 2 куплета, песню))) За сегодня вторую, сама не знаю, откуда напало))))

----------


## LINSLI

smychok,спасибо что ответил.Попробую найти ссылку.Потом отпешусь в твоей темке.
Aigul,ты извени,пожалуйста,что залез в твою тему и не по теме.

----------


## aigul

*Звёздочка*,
 Да может ассоциации и одинаковые ! Чесно, но я просила оценить,а не дописать! Да и рифма там есть, в последнем варианте всё есть! Извини, но я обиделась!:frown: Да и песня уже есть! И вообще моя тема превратилась не в мою!

----------


## smychok

> smychok,спасибо что ответил.


LINSLI,да не вопрос - правда там хорошего качества ты не найдёшь,скорее это просто демо гармонизации)))
Если будут какие-либо вопросы - пиши, но лучше в мою тему, а то мы немного засоряем эфир))))

----------


## aigul

*Звёздочка*,



> Саш, я написала только что, на эти, что тут выложила 2 куплета, песню))) За сегодня вторую, сама не знаю, откуда напало))))


Я понимаю , что ты лучшая , я понимаю , что я здесь чужая, но зачем же так обижать ! Я же сказала песня уже  есть!!!!!И вообще, автор ещё не умер, а за него , что - то дописывают!

----------


## aigul

> И ещё, то что (Лев) говорил - нет рифмы во втором куплете, немного изменила вторую, и четвёртую строчки.


Есть рифма! Там всё есть!

----------


## smychok

aigul, нет здесь лучших, худших!!! Я бы послушал - для этого и есть право выбора !!! Ты предложила текст песни - тебе  делают песню!!! Если ты считаешь что песня есть, то можно считать что тема закрытая - перспективка невесёлая:eek: 
 Но тебе видней!!! Совершенству нет предела!!! Я уже писал, что даже на одну и ту же мелодию перегармонизировал и получалась совершенно другая песня (тем более у Тани от женского голоса, а различия в звукоизвлечении всё же есть - не говоря о фактуре, тембре, тесситуре)
Но ещё раз повторюсь - тебе видней...

----------


## aigul

*smychok*,
 Ах, совершенству! За меня  не надо совершенствовать! Короче и ты меня решил обидеть ,я же говорю чужая. Я ещё раз хочу сказать, я может и не идеал . Но попрошу уважать!
И у нас со Львом  песня женская! Тебе высылали черновик! И тема не закрыта ! И теперь у меня отпало желание ещё  что-нибудь вылаживать, выложи, а потом за тебя переделывать начнут! Ещё раз хочу повторить, автор ещё не умер нечего за меня дописывать!

----------


## smychok

*aigul*,
 Извини если обидел.
Я просто констатирую то, что вижу: новых текстов нет- работать несчем, на старый текст табу!!!  
 ???????.....
На счёт переделывания - когда я беру текст в работу - самый минимум, на который я переделываю - это процентов 10!!! На сто процентов в оригинале я ещё ниразу текст не оставлял!!! А иногда переделываю больше половины, но идея остаётся за автором!!! Конкретно в песне для меня важна идея, а не в точности повтореный текст!!!

----------


## aigul

:frown:  Тогда зачем тебе автор?

----------


## smychok

Мне нужна идея!!!!

----------


## smychok

Хорошая идея, нестандартная, не о несчастливой любви -  я не сторонник баллад!!!

----------


## aigul

Но о чем тогда как не о любви?

----------


## aigul

о чем тогда? О городе? Дружбе? О природе? Какие -то понятия верности, долга чести? О чём?

----------


## Лев

> Хорошая идея, нестандартная,


Хорошая идея, как толчок к рождению или началу творческого процесса.
Так в своё время Стасов подкидывал композиторам интересные идеи.
Некоорое время назад я играл в пиццерии квартетом и наш басист сладко потягиваясь говорил: "А хорошо бы нам сыграть тото и тото" -
западало и я начинал делать аранжировку. А какой кейф, когда всё в тебе бурлит и что-то в результате получается интересное. 
Воплотить идею не каждому даётся, я пробовал со многими авторами общаться на эту тему, но ни один не сделал по идее. Только что-то своё
приносили и я выбирал. Поэтому smychok ты ждёшь пинка в виде идеи, 
но дающего пока не нашёл. Самое интересное, что он в тебе есть, а ты
его не слышишь. Затихни внутри себя, тогда услышишь.

----------


## aigul

Ну хоть *smychok*, и не любит тексты о любви , но я всё же выложу новенький.

***
Так пусто всё и всё прошло.
Ты ничего не изменишь,
С водой бегущей всё ушло.
Верю, тебя не заменишь.

В нашей любви нет прощенья.
И в призрак её превратив,
Любовь мы отдали забвенью,
За ложь за обман заплатив.

Припев: Стоп! Я зачем от любви убегаю
                    По осколкам разбитого счастья.
                    И кто прав , кто любил я не знаю.
                    Убегаю поверь мне любя.

            Ложь! Я в глазах твоих ложь прочитаю
                    Что осколки остались от счастья.
                    И как птицу тебя отпускаю,
                   Отпускаю поверь мне любя.

Так пусто всё, а боль стучит,
От боли буду лишь сильней,
На жертвенном огне сгорит.
Прошу не делай мне больней.

Глаза закроешь боль стучит.
Бьёт безжалостно по венам.
Любовь испуганно молчит.
Она уступит место стенам.

----------


## aigul

*smychok*,
 Действительно,  где идея? А там посмотрим.

----------


## smychok

Ну для начала прошу понимать меня в нужном смысле - я написал, что не нелюблю песни о любви (при чём там конкретное дополнение: о несчастливой), а не предпочитаю!!!
 Любовь разная бывает!!! :flower:  
Конкретно в этои теме я на данный момент не ищу материал, а просто пытаюсь посильно чем-то помочь, что-то подсказать, развить тему, высказать своё мнение (и даже отрицательная критика - это положительный результат!!!). 
 Идей у меня хватает - на мне сейчас висит 17 песен!!! У меня сейчас стоит конкретно финансовый вопрос!!! У меня 2 параллельных проекта!!! В одном уже без песни альбом, в другом материал на максисингл из которых большинство аранжированы!!! И задумок у меня ещё на альбом лежит - так что я в мучительном пойске не нахожусь!!!  Я читаю, захожу на темы, общаюсь с творческими людьми, за счёт чего и подпитываюсь!!!! А если я читаю хороший текст и во мне звучит музыка - я не прохожу мимо а беру и работаю - это и есть творчество, а не конвеер, когда муза сидит на диете , а ты из неё постоянно жмёшь капли!!!!! Лев, я думаю и на ваш вопрос я тоже ответил)))) :Pivo:

----------


## Лев

*smychok*,
 Аналогично :Pivo:

----------


## aigul

Это что моя муза на диете?:frown: А по поводу текста? Значит не понравился?

----------


## aigul

Неверное у меня с первой попытки не получается:smile: Прочитала, действительно не очень. Ещё раз но уже отредактированный:smile: .

***
Так пусто все и все прошло.
Пойми, что было не изменишь.
С водой бегущей всё ушло.
Прости, но любовь не заменишь

Прости меня и я прощу,
Не надо было так любить!
Из сердца страх я отпущу,
Ведь надо как то дальше жить.

Припев: Стоп! Я зачем от любви убегаю
По осколкам разбитого счастья.
И кто прав , кто любил я не знаю.
Убегаю поверь мне любя.

Ложь! Я в глазах твоих ложь прочитаю
Что осколки остались от счастья.
И как птицу тебя отпускаю,
Отпускаю поверь мне любя.


Так пусто всё, а боль стучит
От боли буду лишь сильнее,
На жертвенном огне сгорит.
Прошу не делай мне больнее.

Глаза закроешь боль стучит.
И бьёт безжалостно по венам.
Любовь испуганно молчит.
Она уступит место стенам.:rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

Да вот и ещё:smile: .

 ***
Ты смотришь на неё любя.
Она всегда,везде с тобой,
Как будто жизнь в ней для тебя.
Она любви источник твой.

Гитару нежно обнимал,
Взамен себя  всю отдала.
Струны то плач, то смех звучал,
Тебе покорна лишь была.

Припев: Твоя гитара для тебя одна,
            Она одна лишь твоё спасенье.
            В разлуке и любви была она 
            Ангелом твоим и воскрешеньем.

А ты сыграй мне, музыкант!
Твоя гитара пусть поёт.
Сними концертный чёрный бант,
Пусть грусть и ненависть уйдет.

Свои ей отдавал мечты.
Ты зацепил души струну!
Гитара знала, любишь ты 
Только её, её одну.

----------


## smychok

Чесно скажу - в прошлый раз минут 10 писал ответ, а меня компьютер выкинул из системы, но силы написать тоже самое сначала уже небыло(((

Ну начну...
 И начну с того , что я не говорил, что текст плохой!!!
Про музу так же говорил только про свою - я не имею права говорить о чьёй-то ещё!!! Да и даже не про свою, а в общем!!!
 Это как пример того, когда композитору за деньги дают заказ, а он ничего не может сделать и что??? Он просто делает штамп!!! Я же стараюсь этого избегать!!! К каждой песне я подхожу индивидуально!!!
С одной стороны я пытаюсь сделать её лёгкой на восприятие, но при этом 
стараюсь вложить туда что-то ещё, именно своего - создавая тем самым какой-то подчерк!!!! 
 Конкретно в этой теме я не ищу (по крайней мере сейчас) текст, а стараюсь оказать посильную помощь: сказать какой-то совет, какое-то личное пожелание, критику(отрицательная критика - это тоже положительный результат) - это непосредственное общение с каким-никаким композитором, создавая тем самым уже какой-то вариант общения с будущим заказчиком!!!!
(в этот раз ответ получился в 3 раза меньше)

Лев, а теперь к вам вопрос: а вы слышали романс о слезе в теме Данте???

----------


## Лев

> вы слышали романс о слезе в теме Данте???


Не слышал, не читал,
Что необъятно - не объял.
Жизни не хватит всё прочитать
Жить надо жизнью, а не страдать.

----------


## smychok

Очень жаль(((((((((((((((((
Я там демку накатал на свадьбу Данте(на его текст) правда я уже оч.многое там переделал))) И там уже не шутовская песня, а серьёзная по содержанию, как в поэтическом, так и в музыкальном!!!

----------


## aigul

*smychok*,Это намёк , что мои тексты шутовские? :frown: И вообще написал бы , что нибудь по поводу моего текста, а не обсуждал в моей теме другое творчество!!!!!Неужели, неужели всё настолько плохо, что не заслуживает твоего драгоценного внимания!!!!!!

----------


## smychok

aigul? К огромному сожалению ты всегда понимаешь меня не так, как хотелось бы мне :Tu:  
 Я понимаю, что некоторые фразы в контексте звучат не совсем хорошо, но я просто не учёл того, что мы немного в разное время зарегистрированы!!!!!
Я немного перечитал наш диалог сначала и понял почему идут (вначале непонятные мне) вопросы и обиды!!!!:biggrin: 
Я сейчас всё поясню, т.к. не хочется расходиться на разные стороны барикад и объявлять байкоты))))
 Ещё раз повторюсь, что про музу я написал "ты" по отношению к себе и то косвенно - т.е. как бы, а не в коем случае по отношению вообще к комуто, а уж тем более к тебе!!!
 А с шутовской темой всё ещё проще!!! Раньше я хотел работать на сцене в образе шута и при чём в роке!!! И самая моя первая тема в рубрике поэзии - это именно пойск шутовских текстов!!!!
Потом я открывал тему(которую ты видимо вообще не видела), где выставлял вообще свои тексты и + я ещё там выставлял свою музыку, до тех пор, пока все мп3-шки не выкинули и Лев их слушал и выставлял свою критику в моей теме!!! Потом я открыл тему, куда стал закидывать немного серьёзнее темы!!! У меня там своеобразная рифма и связано это именно с музыкальным подчерком - там в музыке есть расширения дополнения,  урезания и Лев тогда сказал, что это можно понять только послушав - вот я ему и написал, что там (у Данте)спокойная приятная и при этом не симметричная в музыкальном и темпоритмическом отношении !!!!!!!!!!
Вот как всё просто на самом деле, так что не стоит на меня напрасно обижаться!!!! Ну про текст сейчас писать не буду, т.к. и так уже ответ огромный, да и времени уже нет!!! В следующий раз!!! Меня больше интересуют наши положительные отношения!!! У меня лежит сейчас кой-какая литературная работа, но не знаю - буду ли я её делать, т.к. у меня и так работы более чем!!!

----------


## aigul

*smychok*, я не обижаюсь! А тем более, если  тебя интересую положительные отношения. Спасибо за то, что не остался равнодушным к моим сообщениям!:smile: 

 :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:  Чин, чин!

----------


## aigul

*Лев*, я не рискнула послать тебе текст, он ведь опять о любви и  всего лишь немножечко в другом настроении.  ну если понравится... .

Солнца луч на твоей щеке
Тебя целует , мой родной.
И где-то счастье вдалеке,
Шепчу без устали, что ты мой. 2р

Я увижу в твоих глазах
Небес отраженье и свет.
Спрячь меня ты в своих руках
И скажи , что ты любишь в ответ.2р

Солнца луч, как воришка снов
Пропал так застенчиво вдруг.
Мне тебя уступил без слов,
Разорвав одиночества круг.2р

----------


## aigul

Шелестели тополя, шелестели.
Нежно песню о тебе милый пели,
Облакам её дарили беспечно
Мы мечтали , что так будет вечно.

Буду я твоей струной самой тонкой,
Буду нотой самой чистой и звонкой.
Я найду тихой речки звучание
И нарушу грусти молчание.

Не устану я любить, не устану!
Даже если я дышать перестану.
В каждой капле росы растворяюсь,
Яркой (снова) радугой я возвращаюсь.

----------


## aigul

Решила стих из моей же темки немного переделать под текст:

Я, как горная речка, по камням бегу спотыкаясь
И как горный поток разрушаю поверхность земли.
По осколкам надежд я , поверь мне, пройду улыбаясь!
На пути моём камни, а розы совсем не цвели.

Я упрямо разрушила всё, как ненужные  чувства,
А в потоке, что с гор не бывает любви и тепла.
В горной речке заложено столько слепого безумства,
Что она если любит, то рушит вокруг всё до тла!

Ты попробуй вода холодна, как огонь  обжигает,
А источник - растаявший полный надежды ледник
И она от тепла, чтобы лёд сохранить, убегает,
А потом превращается в тихий студеный родник.

----------


## Януся

очень красывые стихи!!!мне нравятся!особенно самый первый!!!!!!!

----------


## aigul

*Януся*,
 спасибо! На этот даже музыка есть.:smile:

----------


## aigul

*Януся*, если тебе интересно, то почитай ещё в темке "Ну попробую и я стихи"

----------


## aigul

Решила ещё и сюда заглянуть. Может и простоват этот текст, но может кому-то он и понравится. Просто о девченке из маленького городка.

***
1.Вдаль убегают поезда,
Ты уезжаешь навсегда.
И плакал дом пустой дождём,
Не забывай о нём.

Припев:
Провинциальная девченка,
Все звали ласково, Алёнка!
Ты едешь в поисках любви
Её оставив позади.

2.Но нет любви в чужой стране
Ты тихо вспомнишь в тишине,
Как прочь осенний лист гоним.
Всё потеряла с ним.


3.Вдаль убегают поезда.
Ты не вернешься никогда,
А помнишь плакал дом пустой
"Не улетай постой"?

----------


## aigul

1.Ніч шепотіла тобі
Тільки пісні про кохання.
Ніч довіряла мені,
Я не здійснила прохання.

Припев:То ти мов крига прохолодна,
То я мов зірка одинока.
Та ніч мов спражнє божевілля,
То райдуги та темноти весілля!

2.Гріх та печаль, все одно
Ти- недосяжне бажання!
Сумрак влетів у вікно,
Знову болючє чекання.

3.Я розплетала косу,
Річка співала печально.
Мрію мою, мов росу,
Висушить сонце безжально.

----------


## aigul

Всё таки я упорно пишу ещё один текст на украинском. Надеюсь кому то захочется написать украинскую песню.:smile:

1. Тече, тече чистая річка,
Там понад водою смерічка.
По воді я квіти пускала,
Вона мені щастя шукала.

Припев: Зачаруй , весна, зачаруй!
Ти мені любов подаруй.
Шепотів мені зелений гай:
"Я з тобой піду за небокрай!

2. Ой, ти моя бистрая вода,
Чарівна твоя прохолода!
Мій скрипаль,я зорі збирала
У вінок мов серце вплетала.

припев.

3. Та прости мене, водограю,
Не тобі я ніжно співаю.
Пісню, що по гаю лунала,
Я, скрипаль, тобі дарувала.
Припев:

----------


## aigul

Один молодой человек попросил написать меня текст. Я выставляю его просто на ваш суд. Как то боязно его  показывать сразу этому парню.

Руки нежно обнимали ночь,
Звуки тайны уводили прочь
От мерцающих огней витрин
И от пыльных городских картин

Ты- бессонница моя, поверь!
Ты поверь, что я с тобой теперь!
Я возьму у ночи два крыла,
Чтобы ты со мной лететь могла

Припев: Я просто ангелом твоим буду,
           От потерь беречь сердце
           Солнечным лучём стану
           В час  когда взойдет солнце.

Воздух летний танцевал с луной,
Отражались звёзды под водой.
Я тебя из ночи украду
И в мечту с собою уведу

Ты бессоница, я твой покой,
Не хочу теперь судьбы иной.
Я слезу с твоих ресниц сотру
И растаю только по утру.

Жду комментариев. И можно ли из этого текста сделать песню  с легкой, может даже несколько оживлённой музыкой?  Ведь песня о парне, который который хочет стать ангелом хранителем для своей любимой.

----------


## Лев

*aigul*,
 Прекрасные куплеты... припев неудачен не только из-за отсутствия рифмы, но из-за смыслового построения фраз:

Припев: Я просто ангелом твоим буду,     //   Я просто ангелом твоим буду, 
От потерь беречь сердце                       //    Сберегу от потерь сердце.
Солнечным лучём стану                        //     Солнечным ключом всюду
В час когда взойдет солнце.                //       Я открою любви дверцу.

----------


## aigul

AlIsa_S, вот последовала твоему совету. Смотри , что получилось:smile:Сегодня снова дождь, гроза,
А у тебя жара и море.
Волны прибрежной полоса,
У нас же улочки в миноре.

Припев : А дождь мне от тебя письмо
Принёс и каплями небрежно
Бросает буквы на стекло,
Смывая тут же их поспешно.

Но мне от этого тепло,
В словах пытаюсь разобраться.
И надо ж буквам, как назло,
С водою дождевой смешаться!

Мы далеки , как острова ,
Что в океане потерялись,
А ливень пишет мне слова,
Что все сказать мы не решались.

----------


## aigul

Сегодня снова дождь, гроза,
А у тебя жара и море.
Волны прибрежной полоса,
У нас же улочки в миноре.

Припев : А дождь мне от тебя письмо
Принёс и каплями небрежно
Бросает буквы на стекло,
Смывая тут же их поспешно.

Но мне от этого тепло,
В словах пытаюсь разобраться.
И надо ж буквам, как назло,
С водою дождевой смешаться!

Мы далеки , как острова ,
Что в океане потерялись,
А ливень пишет мне слова,
Что все сказать мы не решались.

Вот так будет лучше, а то в первом варианте строчка съехала.

----------


## aigul

Нет в том моей вины,
Что мы не вместе.
Зачем же снятся сны
И в каждом жесте
Ищу я отражение прощанья.
У нас за поворотом расставанье...

Мой образ на холсте
Ты нарисуешь
И кистью по щеке
Меня целуешь.
Оставишь мою тень в рисунке этом
Улыбкою, пока еще, согретом

Припев:
В своих объятьях ветер удержи
И солнце сохрани в своих ладонях
А в лентах света память удержи,
Звучащую в хрустальных звонах.

Нет в нашей в том вины,
Опять разлука.
Судьбой обречены
Забыть друг друга.
Цвета поблекнут от дождей и стужи,
Как на палитре все смешалось в лужах.

С тобой я остаюсь
Застывшей краской.
Забытой быть боюсь
И просто маской,
Рисованной тобой последней ночью,
Оборванною песней однострочной.

----------


## aigul

Нет в том моей вины,
Что мы не вместе.
Зачем же снятся сны
И в каждом жесте
Ищу я отражение прощанья.
У нас за поворотом расставанье...

Мой образ на холсте
Ты нарисуешь
И кистью по щеке
Меня целуешь.
Оставишь мою тень в рисунке этом
Улыбкою, пока еще, согретом

Припев:
В своих объятьях ветер удержи
И солнце сохрани в своих ладонях
А в лентах света память закружи,
Звучащую в хрустальных звонах.

Нет в нашей в том вины,
Опять разлука.
Судьбой обречены
Забыть друг друга.
Цвета поблекнут от дождей и стужи,
Как на палитре все смешалось в лужах.

С тобой я остаюсь
Застывшей краской.
Забытой быть боюсь
И просто маской,
Рисованной тобой последней ночью,
Оборванною песней однострочной.

Вчера резко выключили инет и получилась опечатка. Так, что попытка № 2 :smile:

----------


## PAN

*aigul*,

Не молчи... 
Я знаю,
Как тяжело в ночи
Писать о вечном... НЕ МОЛЧИ!
Я здесь... Читаю... :Aga:

----------


## aigul

> *aigul*,
> 
> Не молчи... 
> Я знаю,
> Как тяжело в ночи
> Писать о вечном... НЕ МОЛЧИ!
> Я здесь... Читаю...


 :Vah: Как же ты догадался, что у меня сейчас (скажем так)  "тяжелое молчанье"? Ты меня из ступора вывел!   :Ok: Спасибо!:smile:

----------


## aigul

1.Вспоминать о тебе тяжело,
По замерзшим следам я иду.
Сохраняя в ладонях тепло,
Я искала тебя  как в бреду.

Припев:
Зачем в мыслях своих
Целую глаза твои.
Когда то бежала от них,
Искала другой любви.

В мыслях своих зачем
Ты имя мое называл,
И клялся горящей свече...
Легко ты меня отдавал.

2.В лабиринт мы боялись войти
И пытаемся нить не терять.
Было страшно друг друга найти,
Но страшней за стеною стоять.

3.Поняла, ты до боли родной
И во взгляде я вижу ответ...
Ты прости мое сердце, постой,
И расстает замерзший тот след.

----------


## Moon in the ocean

> 1.Вспоминать о тебе тяжело,
> По замерзшим следам я иду.
> Сохраняя в ладонях тепло,
> Я искала тебя  как в бреду.
> 
> Припев:
> Зачем в мыслях своих
> Целую глаза твои.
> Когда то бежала от них,
> ...


БОЖЕ МОЙ!!!!! Как красиво.. и как близко..!!!!! 
Говоришь, ты LONELY SOUL????... НЕТ! Ты не одинока!!! Мы с тобой!!!! Ну по крайне мере, я прекрасно понимаю, что ты сейчас чувствуешь..., судя по тексту..
(ничего, что на ты?)..=)

----------


## aigul

Moon in the ocean, спасибо! Значит не одинока:smile:
Мне пришлось этот текст подкорректировать   немного.:smile:

----------


## PAN

> Значит не одинока


 :Aga: ...

----------


## aigul

1. Я с тобой научусь летать за облака,
Ты со мной и в моей руке твоя рука.
Выше неба и выше грозы
Веду тебя.
Новый мир хочешь мне покажи,
Только знаю я.

Припев: В небесах встретим рассвет,
Сквозь дожди летим на свет.
Это просто сон той единственной ночью,
Нарисован он для тебя это точно.

2.А вокруг нарисую я атмосферу снов,
В отраженьи грёз с тобой потеряюсь вновь.
Рассыпая цветные мечты,
Ищу тебя,
Но поверь в моих мыслях ты
Только знаю я

Припев: В небесах встретим рассвет,
Сквозь дожди летим на свет.(2р)
Это просто сон той единственной ночью,
Нарисован он для тебя это точно.

На этот текст уже есть музыка. Написал парень по имени Сергей (на другом форуме известен как Silensio), к сожалению фамилию так и не узнала.:smile:

Тут музыка. 
http://my.mail.ru/mail/ratharani/audio

----------


## aigul

Украла твоє серце і не знала,
За цю провину загубила душу.
Тепер без неї я немов примара,
Усе це долі повернути мушу.

Припев:
Крижана душа, до болю крижана...
З тої криги кам'яніє серце.
Там де я навколо вже зима
Білим птахом вже до мене рветься.

Крижана душа, до болю крижана...
З тої криги кам'яніє серце.
Сам на сам с журбою я одна
Мовби тінь зі мною остається.

2.Повинна все забути, та не хочу.
Без жалю відчай знову тисне скроні,
Боюсь поглянути  в холодні очі.
Моя надія тане на долоні.

3.Та знову божеволію без тебе,
Зачарувало піснею безсоння.
Нас білим снігом засипало небо,
Тепер одна у кришталю в полоні.

----------


## pavel-lapenko@mail.ru

но молодец просто нет слов с уважением пашка

----------


## aigul

*pavel-lapenko@mail.ru*,Паша! Неужели ты добрался до моих тем?!:biggrin:Приветствую! И спасибо! :Aga: На некоторые даже есть музыка. Если есть желание спеть, то пожалуйста! Только согласие композитора получим. :Aga:

----------


## postman

> Боюсь поглянути  в холодні очі.
> Моя надія тане на долоні.


угу... 
Снег ложился на ресницы 
Мягким пухом Синей птицы, 
А потом слезою талой 
Грустно капал со щеки...

----------


## pavel-lapenko@mail.ru

ЛЕНА СКИНЬ МИЗЫКУ 
pavel-lapenko@mail.ru

----------


## aigul

> угу... 
> Снег ложился на ресницы 
> Мягким пухом Синей птицы, 
> А потом слезою талой 
> Грустно капал со щеки...


Не поняла твое отношение к моим текстам? Понравились или это ирония?

----------


## aigul

*pavel-lapenko@mail.ru*,
http://www.realmusic.ru/aigulechka/

Зайди сюда Если что понравится , то с радостью скину.

----------


## aigul

1.Приручил ты меня ненадолго,
Но покорно была ручною.
Моя музыка словно умолкла
И согрелась я рядом с тобою

Заглянув в твою душу, должна я 
Улететь, снова стать чужою
И ушла из разбитого рая...
Не ушла, улетела зимою.

Припев: А ночами тебе будет снится
Улетающая птица,
Как она рванулась в небо,
Точкой стала далеко.

Я ночами теперь буду слышать
Шум крыла, вспоминать, как ты дышишь,
Как училась летать с тобой слепо,
Далеко от тебя, высоко.

2.Неручная, теперь я свободна,
Но дыханье твое печатью
Оставалось на сердце и поздно...
Мне не снять с моих крыльев проклятье!

Ты боялся, что стану другою,
Окно распахнул отпуская.
Твое сердце беру я с собою,
К небесам так легко прикасаясь.

----------


## Натаха Шмель

*aigul*,
* Отпускаешь..* 
Мне очень понравилось, спасибо тебе, дорогая :flower:  :flower:  :flower: !!!

----------


## aigul

*Натаха Шмель*,
 Спасибо!:biggrin:Вот перечитала и немного переделала. А то с ритма сбивает.

*Отпускаешь*
1.Приручил ты меня ненадолго,
Но покорно была ручною.
Моя музыка словно умолкла
И согрелась я рядом с тобою

Заглянув в твою душу, должна я 
Улететь, снова стать чужою
И ушла из разбитого рая...
Не ушла, улетела зимою.

Припев: А ночами тебе будет снится
Улетающая птица,
Как она рванулась в небо,
Точкой стала далеко.

Я ночами теперь буду слышать
Шум крыла, вспоминать, как ты дышишь,
Как училась летать с тобой слепо,
Далеко от тебя, высоко.

2.Неручная, теперь я свободна,
Но дыханье твое печатью
Оставалось на сердце и поздно...
Мне не снять с моих крыльев проклятье!

Ты боялся, что стану другою,
Распахнул окно  отпуская.
Твое сердце беру я с собою,
К небесам так легко прикасаясь.

Вот так помоему лучше. :Aga:

----------

